# des nouvelles de L'ios4



## cillab (26 Octobre 2010)

bonjour, avez vous des nouvelles de cette mise à jours??


----------



## ikeke (26 Octobre 2010)

Les différents sites spécialisés parlent d'une sortie courant Novembre. 
Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à remettre la main sur un éventuel communiqué officiel.


----------



## Rémi M (26 Octobre 2010)

> Les différents sites spécialisés parlent d'une sortie courant Novembre.


Rumeurs, à prendre avec des pincettes 



> Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à remettre la main sur un éventuel communiqué officiel.


Tout simplement, parce qu'il y en a pas encore eu


----------



## ikeke (26 Octobre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Rumeurs, à prendre avec des pincettes
> 
> 
> Tout simplement, parce qu'il y en a pas encore eu


 
Ceci expliquant donc cela, merci pour la clarification en tout cas 

Edit:

Je me disais bien que j'avais vu un truc officiel il y a quelque temps.







"Steve Jobs informed the audience that they &#8220;we&#8217;re bringing iPhone OS4 to the iPad this Fall.&#8221; 

Effectivement, la sortie avait été annoncée pour cet automne, l'automne se terminant le 21 décembre, ca laisse effectivement encore un peu de marge


----------



## Ben-J (27 Octobre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Rumeurs, à prendre avec des pincettes


 
Rumeurs pour "courant", mais Novembre, c'est annoncé par Apple :
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/software-update/

Donc après, ça peut arriver lundi comme dans trente jours !


----------



## Rémi M (27 Octobre 2010)

Je reconnais mon erreur, mais je ne pense pas qu'il sortira lundi, Apple aime se faire désirer et veut faire les choses correctement (petite pensée pour l'iPhone 4 Blanc qui se tarde à venir).


----------



## ikeke (27 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour l'info Ben-J


----------



## clochelune (27 Octobre 2010)

Ben-J a dit:


> Rumeurs pour "courant", mais Novembre, c'est annoncé par Apple :
> http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/software-update/
> 
> Donc après, ça peut arriver lundi comme dans trente jours !



cool enfin le multi tâches! ça me manquait! bien d'améliorer Mail et les dossiers pour organiser nos applications préférées!

merci de l'info!


----------

